# Woodworking documentaries?



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

I am looking for a good wood working documentary to watch, any suggestions? I have watched the Steinway Piano doc on Netflix and the ship building doc Charlotte on Hulu.

Any others out there?


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

Have you seen "alone in the wilderness"?


----------



## rexb (Mar 28, 2012)

I saw one the other day on PBS about the great Italian violin makers (Antonio Stradivari and Guarneri del Gesu). I stumbled across it and ended up watching the whole thing. It piqued my interest as a musician as well as a woodworker.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

"*alone in the wilderness*"

is *FANTASTIC!*


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Check out this site for a lot of short 1970s and up documentary's on old timer's making churns, running logs down the river, boatbuilding etc etc. - a really great resource.

http://www.folkstreams.net/pub/FilmsByTitle.php


----------

